# After several requests...



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

...I have set up a forum for everything north of New Jersey. The majority of our membership is from further south, but there's no harm in giving the boys up north their own board.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I think is is something we need. It is a place we can grow.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I agree.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*well it's*

about time.... (JK) i would love to hear from our guys and gals up north....seeing that i grew up fishing there....Blues, stripers, flounders,and those blackfish....oh yea those stupid saltwater worms, that could bite the hell out of you...LOL...fish alot in New london Conn...I belive it was the thames river, some good memorys.....with my dad who always drag me along to fish...Oh how could i forget...damn was it cold...LOL....Hopefully this region will be jumping with members....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Wow I've been out of action too long thanks Sandflea and next year I will post very often here and I have turn alot of friends to this site so I will do my best to have a good northern showing


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> about time.... (JK) i would love to hear from our guys and gals up north....seeing that i grew up fishing there....Blues, stripers, flounders,and those blackfish....oh yea those stupid saltwater worms, that could bite the hell out of you...LOL...fish alot in New london Conn...I belive it was the thames river, some good memorys.....with my dad who always drag me along to fish...Oh how could i forget...damn was it cold...LOL....Hopefully this region will be jumping with members....



Hehehe only thing I remember from my fishing days in jersey, was the water use to make my skin itchy  and alot of dead jelly fishies .

then we moved to greenpond nj and i started my fw fishing days there then to west milford  no water in site besides creeks and catching crawfish, as for the worms have you gotten snagged by a fireworm yet in florida , now thats fun.


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

Has the fishing stopped already in this neck of the woods. Since the start of this particular board we have not seen many responces. So what is going on?


----------



## Salty Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

WELL Im from MASSACHUSETTES, fish from NEW HAMPSHIER to CAPE COD. the season is OVER , there are still some around, nothing BIG mostly 16-22" Ive gone into rebuilding plugs for the fall season, an tying flys for the winter months Ill still beat the beach from time to time, always need to feel the salt spray to keep me ALIVE.
so till next season or APRIL Ill be here. got any QUESTIONS just ASK.
GOOD LUCK GOOD FISHIN


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yeah, things have pretty much wound down in your neck of the woods.

Don't worry. Just like the fish migrate south, the posters migrate south. The action will concentrate on VA/MD/NC for the next couple of months, then SC and GA. By late February the Florida boards gets sick of everyone further north hanging out on their board and bugging 'em.


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

Salty Dog said:


> WELL Im from MASSACHUSETTES, fish from NEW HAMPSHIER to CAPE COD. the season is OVER , there are still some around, nothing BIG mostly 16-22" Ive gone into rebuilding plugs for the fall season, an tying flys for the winter months Ill still beat the beach from time to time, always need to feel the salt spray to keep me ALIVE.
> so till next season or APRIL Ill be here. got any QUESTIONS just ASK.
> GOOD LUCK GOOD FISHIN


 the last week or so has been as good as it gets fish to close to 40lb have been taken in the suds to your south RI and SOco beaches did a little reseach and found this out, hopefully these fish find me on the jersey coast in the next month or so,the last 5 years have found me catching at least a weeks good fishing before christmas,love when bass are chewing on herring


----------

